# Feeding Live Fish Questions



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

my 4 red bellies are about 3 inches now and their diet has consisted of only fish pellets and frozen bloodworms. Was just wondering because the guy at the pet store said I should be feeding it live fish now. Was just wondering if you guys feed live fish often? What types of fish? how many at a time? thanks


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Take everything youre told from a lfs with a grain on salt. Theyre trying to sell. You can feed live feeders as often as you like, or as little as you like. I personally never live feed. I feel like i have better control of their diet and parasite chances. Some keepers say they ONLY live feed and their piranha have grown huge and healthy. So its soley up to you and the risks of parasites you wish to take. There are plenty of methods to help protect against parasites like quarantining and breeding your own feeders. Just stay away from goldfish. Theyre more likely to have parasites or ich and the whole stunting horomone arguement.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

what type of fish would you recommend? and how do you quarantine them?


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

For younger fish i always used long fin tetras. Tons of fin for them to nip and they arent too pricey (Usually $2 each.) but when they get big enough to start eatting the entire fish id say try cheaper non aggressive cichlids. At three inches they can make short work of rosie minnows. Even try going to your local bait shop and see what they have for bait. Mine LOVE earthworms. Quarantine usually goes a few weeks in a bare tank. While in there treat them for parasites and ich and etc. Remove any that die immediately. Then gut load them before you feed em to your p's. Healthy pellets and flakes vitamins etc.

I do believe live feed does provide that hunter instict back to your fish, and also the entire feeder provides nutrients from the bones, cartilage, guts, etc that i think that would help them.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I feed mostly live... crawlers, leeches, home bred crayfish, home bred platies, home bred convicts, along with that they get talapia fillets, occasionaly the bristle nose plecos I breed that are supposed to be eating the algae but never seem to get much before they dissappear, very occasionaly beef heart, and the ones that will actually eat them get pellets as well.


----------

